# Just heard a terrible fight outside!!



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

I heard a cat and what sounded like a little dog(?). Outside just full of rage! I had to shut the window but I heard it over my TV! I thought it was close enough that I wanted to investigate. Maybe a really stupid plan but I wanted to break it up. The noise stopped just after closing the window, maybe the back light broke it up? But those poor little cries... Will everyone be okay? I've never except on tv heard any animal fights at all. Does the stopping of noise mean one died??  or just that something interrupted them? I hope someones house lights broke it up, or someone else closer to the area (the street/yards a street over from us) broke it up I hope!!

Just glad mine are accounted for!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Whatever they were, I imagine they're all alive, maybe a little worse for wear... if animals killed each other every time there was a squabble there would be carcasses everywhere! Cats especially put of a heck of a noise when they're fighting even if it's a minor spat. Usually one backs down or they're interrupted and they go their own seperate ways.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

The sound of the window being closed distracted them and the weaker one used that to get away.

Cat and a raccoon?


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

> if animals killed each other every time there was a squabble there would carcasses everywhere!


that's the truth! you ought to hear the sounds my cats make and blood is never drawn. i think making a loud noise is part of their attack strategy.

there was a hideous sound coming from my living area last night. things crashing, banging. a flash thunderstorm blew through for less than five minutes with hail, high winds and 150 lightning strikes in less than 15 minutes. my cats think i can see what they're doing in the dark lol.


----------



## BroganMc (Feb 28, 2010)

That's what happened to me last week. I was happily watching TV when all of a sudden I heard the worst row in the patio room. I thought something got in the house and my cats were attacking it. (They were fighting each other.)

Cat fights sound horrible. They make the most noise. Growling, hissing, spitting, screeching. It sounds like blood murder. And when they wrestle the fur flies. Their tails get three times their normal size, their fur stands straight up and their teeth look downright vampirish.

Last thing you want to do is step between them. Best way to break up a fight is with a loud unexpected noise or something to distract them from each other. Then the submissive one will hightail it out of there for safety.

Your turning on the light and opening/closing windows probably gave the necessary distraction.

For what it's worth, the noise usually means they haven't actually touched each other. It is the equivalent of a loud argument where they are warning each other off. And even when they engage, they don't always draw blood. Ours didn't have a mark on them after their fight. The fur came from the long haired one who is shedding. Just petting her gently earns you a handful of hair.

Dogs do a lot of barking and growling. Never step between them either. My brother tried that once when a stray wandered into our garage and our border collie warned him off. Our dog Blackie lunged forward just as my brother tried to separate them. Blackie's teeth sunk deep into my brother's knee. Was not pretty. The stray ran off. Poor Blackie seemed horrified. He didn't mean to hurt his human. He'd been herding us kids around since we were little. He was extra special protective of my brother after that.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Blacky has been in very few fights with other cats, it would be insane to come between them but it's usually just a matter of yelling as you approach to make it stop or some other loud noise. Then Blacky comes running over to us with her fur twice the size. Considering she's outside so much (whenever she wants, cat door is open 24/7) she's been in less than 10 fights and none that I know of in the last few years. She gets along with the feral we never see, otherwise there would be fights every night!

Dogs fighting is harder to break up, best to go for sharply pulling on their back legs if you really need to get involved.


----------

